# Roastery Gas consumption



## luke G (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi

I've been roasting on a home roaster and also on gas roasters in Thailand and China using LPG gas bottles... so now looking at installing a 10kg roaster in the UK.

I'm trying to answer questions to the gas board about - the peak hourly and annual gas consumption loads in Kw. ?? My guestimate would be that the peak would be something like 20 kW/h but more commonly use 12 kW/h or so. Therefore with 3x6hrs of roasting weekly, 18x50 for a rough yearly use = 900hrs of use = 900x12 = 10,800 kW/h .... does this look wildly off ? would really value some advice

thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You will first need the technical specification for the roaster ie burner rate , gas consumption/ rating. From this you can then apply more accurate figures to your calculation. Gas burner rate X frequency of roasting X duration of roasting should give you a "ballpark" figure.

Possibly the reason the Gas authority requires this information is to ascertain that the supply pipe to the building is of sufficient size.

You MAY require a larger supply pipe ££££££££


----------



## luke G (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi El Carajillo - yes this is why I need to find this out, "Gas authority requires this information is to ascertain that the supply pipe to the building is of sufficient size" - when you say 'gas burner rate' do you mean the capacity of the burner ie something like the following from a 10kg spec sheet - Max. Gas Usage: 3.3 lb/hr (1.5 kg/hr) - 13.6x1.5 = 20.4kWh, one of the other issues here is that I'm on the market for a roaster and have not decided which one to purchase.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The capacity of the burner will determine consumption . You need to decide on the roaster technical specification as priority, without this you cannot

work out your requirements. The Gas Company will need this to asses the supply pipe and the meter.

Look on I/net if you need to convert to K/w or other units.


----------

